# Northern Virginia train show Dec 18, 19



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday season to all MLSers. For those of you in the greater Washington, DC area, come out next weekend and say hello. 

Jim and JoAnne Stapleton, Peter Jobusch, and I will be running trains in the barn at the Colvin Run Mill park next Saturday and Sunday December, 18 and 19. We will be open from 10AM to 4 PM each day.

The Colvin Run Mill is a Fairfax County Park located just off Route 7 (Leesburg Pike) in Great Falls, Virginia. 

Here are some pictures of last years setup.














































Chuck


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great. Seems to have lots of action to entertain. Good luck with the open house.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Track and scenery are up. Ready to run at 10 tomorrow morning (12-18-10).


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck guys. Wish I was back there helping. I miss the fun.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don:

Thanks for the thoughts, we miss your participation. We had a good crowd yesterday and a lot of good questions.

Looking forward to this afternoon, but not the tear down.

Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great time, several MLSers came by to say hello. This was our 21st annual show at Colvin Run Mill. All indications are that WE'LL be back next year. Come out and see us then.

Chuck N 














ll be bac


----------

